# Eagle on the loose!



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

For the past couple of years, my folks have had a few unusual house guests belonging to a mate of mine.....inc. owls, various hawks and falcons, a griffon vulture and a bald eagle.

Anyway, my mum just told me that D'mona, the bald eagle, got out while everyone was at work and has had a merry old time flying around the village, before finally taking roost on the roof of their house where a panicky neighbour spotted her and frantically rang my mum! 

Apparently, the hole in the aviary that she managed to squeeze through was tiny!

(excuse the fact that I look well rough....I was _really_ hungover when this was taken)









And here's a gratuitous freebie of Ruby the vulture.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Ruby is fab!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

julieszoo said:


> Ruby is fab!


Yeah she's great, but she hates me! Every time I go near her when she's out, she raises one mega-taloned foot at me and hisses 

I've only been in her aviary once, but won't do it again!


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd love to own a bald eagle, such amazing birds. Great photos of her and the vulture too!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye.....even though they're not ours, I do feel privileged to have access to them whenever I want. They're really amazing. He also has 2 Harris hawks, 2 barn owls, a ferruginous hawk, a peregrine/saker cross, and my favourite...Meg, the Bengal eagle owl :flrt:

For a bald eagle though, D'mona is really stupid! You'd expect something like that to be dead intelligent, but she really isn't


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's one of my baby, Meg. Kevin flies her to a perch just behind your head, so that you get a rabbit's eye view of her hunting! :2thumb:


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Warwick castle not far from me have a Houdini bald eagle too think theirs is still AWOL from the last time he bunked the bird house there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Aye.....even though they're not ours, I do feel privileged to have access to them whenever I want. They're really amazing. He also has 2 Harris hawks, 2 barn owls, a ferruginous hawk, a peregrine/saker cross, and my favourite...Meg, the Bengal eagle owl :flrt:
> 
> For a bald eagle though, D'mona is really stupid! You'd expect something like that to be dead intelligent, but she really isn't


 most birds arn't intelligent mate alo of people think the same but the vultures are more intelligent, an owls arn't wise either lol


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> For the past couple of years, my folks have had a few unusual house guests belonging to a mate of mine.....inc. owls, various hawks and falcons, a griffon vulture and a bald eagle.
> 
> Anyway, my mum just told me that D'mona, the bald eagle, got out while everyone was at work and has had a merry old time flying around the village, before finally taking roost on the roof of their house where a panicky neighbour spotted her and frantically rang my mum!
> 
> ...


 Lovely birds =) Love the bald eagle


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

bald eagles are my all time favourite bird of prey, so beautiful, glad shes all back safe and sound, i imagine there was a few chihuahuas and yorkshire terriers crapping them selves as it was flying around


----------

